# Trek 2100 WSD



## triing (Dec 2, 2007)

I found a 2007 available for $1450. I like it but wonder what they replaced it with for 08? Anyone know or have feedback on this model? Thanks.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought the exact same model for my wife and she LOVES it. Shifts great with the ultegra triple group. No problems at ALL with this bike. Very nice bike IMO.

Its better than the 2100 mens version which comes with a 105 mix.
This thing is LIGHT as well. Doesnt feel much different than my Specialized Tarmac Expert

Her 2100 BLOWS AWAY my TREK 1200 which I upgraded the wheels to the same ones she has, put on a DURAACE front derailleur, Ultegra Rear Deraileur. the rear triangle is really cool on this bike as well.

ONLY thing Id change on this bike if the Mrs is climbing hills is the rear cog as its a 12/25, Id put a 12/27 on it so she wouldnt have to use the granny as much
Hers is ALL ultegra BTW so I think you get more for your money with the 2007 model
This would be its replacement from TREK
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/2_series/23wsd/

Hope this helps


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

The 2007 frame is made of the ZR9000 aluminum - they used the Alpha aluminum on the 2008 2.3. Alpa is the same aluminum in the 1000, 1500, etc. So I would guess that the 2007 is the all-round best option - assuming the bike fits you, etc.


----------



## triing (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks to both of you. I bought the 2100 yesterday after comparing it to the 2.3. They were very comparable in the fit for me and the 2100 came with SPD pedals, so it was a better deal.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike


----------

